# Use of Recovery Collar??



## bubuloon (Apr 9, 2012)

hi,
i want to buy  Recovery dog Collar for my dog so please any suggestion....


----------



## carolinagirl (Apr 11, 2012)

what is a recovery collar?


----------



## carolinagirl (Apr 11, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=pd_lpo_...rd_t=201&pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_i=B0006GXBNQ

oh...these?  Amazon has good prices.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Apr 11, 2012)

I got one for my blue heeler/border collie and he put a hole in it with in 20 min.


----------



## bubuloon (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks For given suggestion but don't get more info about Recover dog collar so please give benefit of Recovery collar.


----------

